# Wer programmiert uns eine Beckhoff-Steuerung?



## tiefel00 (22 Oktober 2010)

Liebe Automations-Firmen,
    wir möchten eine Demonstrationsanlage für solarthermische Energiegewinnung mit Direktverdampfung (110 bar, 300°C, 40kW thermische Leistung) aufbauen und brauchen jemand mit Erfahrung der uns die Steuerung mit Beckhoff-Komponenten programmiert (in TwinCat).
  Die Steuerung umfaßt die Sonnennachführung, die Luftdruckregelung und die Regelung des Thermokreislaufes. 
  Die Steuerung wird in einem Schaltschrank (im Container) aufgebaut. Sie ist über Ethernet mit einem PC (im Container) verbunden. Dort wird die Visualisierung, Archivierung und Programmierung durchgeführt.
  Für die Visualisierung sorgen wir, bzw. die Beckhoff interne Visualisierung sollte ausreichen. 

Wir benötigen einen Zugriff von C#-Programmen aus auf die SPS-Variablen (vorzugsweise mit der ADS-Library von Beckhoff). Erfahrung hierzu wären sehr hilfreich, danke!

  Der Zeitplan ist leider eng, bis Ende 2010 bräuchten wir das Programm. Die derzeitigen langen Lieferzeiten von Beckhoff sind uns bewusst, deswegen muß die Entscheidung bald fallen und die Komponenten bald bestellt werden.
  Eine genaue Beschreibung des Systems schicken wir gerne zu.
  Auf eine baldige Antwort freuen wir uns sehr, vielen Dank!!
  Motz


----------



## IBFS (22 Oktober 2010)

tiefel00 schrieb:


> Der Zeitplan ist leider eng, bis Ende 2010 bräuchten wir das Programm. Die derzeitigen langen Lieferzeiten von Beckhoff sind uns bewusst, deswegen muß die Entscheidung bald fallen .....
> Eine genaue Beschreibung des Systems schicken wir gerne zu.
> Auf eine baldige Antwort freuen wir uns sehr, vielen Dank!!
> Motz


 
Ich denke mal es geht darum: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=285657&postcount=1

Und die Anlage ist in Wien. Da werden wohl bei vielen hier die Reisekosten sehr hoch ausfallen, denn es ist viele ja nicht gerade um die Ecke.

Wenn ich aber auf den Kalender schaue, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen,
das man das Projekt noch in diesem Jahr zu Abschluss bringen kann.
Lieferzeit, E-Planung, Verdrahtung und komplette IB bis Mitte Dezember
ist sehr sportlich. Interessant ist das Projekt aber allemal.

Gruß und viel Erfolg

Frank


----------

